# Hardly Handled Antiques and Uniques



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello fello PFF'ers. We have seen many of you in the shop since opening, to be honest probably almost as many walk ins as you folks, lol. Business has been slow, but we are gonna stick it out for a while. We are gonna close the shop today to prepare for a Door buster sale on Monday.

Again closed today and open Monday. If you are out enjoying the holiday Monday swing in and say hello. As always PFF members mentioning you saw this add get 10% off, even off sale prices!!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you still have that archery target?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

lets have a little more info- what you have for sale and where.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Okay. I will bite.

What store?*


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Spooney, he sold the target. I just bought a .50 cal youth from another vendor. For my youngest. 

Submariner, my wife and mother opened a shop July 4th weekend. Antiques, and what not, however, we have a 10x10 "man cave" I have some Rods and reels, few gun items and a had some ammo up there? I have been working like crazy and not had time to check our stuff out lately. But I know there is some good stuff in there.

Just a little shop, with all sorts of neat stuff. Please stop by, I run sales on my stuff from time to time, 20% off. And any PFF member who stops in and says they heard about us here, gets 10% off every day.

Shop is 1/4 Block North of Hamilton Bridge Road on Dogwood Drive " hwy 89 " in Milton. West side of the road in the strip mall.

As I said gotta liquidate some stuff, to make room for new inventory. Sale Monday as well as a small outdoor sale of " yardsale " type items. Hope to see yall there!!




























these are old pictures lots more stuff in there now and even more by Monday!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

All set up and ready for the sale!!!! Come one come all, just get down here to the Antique Mall!!!!!!!!

Beautiful Day, Have a great day no matter what yall are doing. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and just gonna do a couple hours depending on the flow today. If I know you are coming we will wait for ya. Just give me a call or shoot me a txt 850-777-49 two 0


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is the best corner of the shop... I just took these its all still here, just sold one penn on a rod. Less than $20!!!!!!! Hurry, Run, Fly whatever just get here!!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

As I sit here, I think, HMmmm I would love one of these full of something stiff!!!











Who doesnt want a Mystery Machine alarm clock


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Everything outside is Free for the takin except the blower and light table. Its on CL for 12:30 pickup if yall want it be here at 12:15... or txt me what you want!!!!


----------

